# شرح مبسط وجميل للدوائر الهيدروليكيه مع شرح انواع الصمامات



## العراق نيو (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اضع بين ايديكم شرح جميل ومبسط لرموز الدوائر الهيدروليكيه
مع انواع بعض الصمامات الخاصه بها
مقدمة للموضوع مع شرح الرموز
http://mech-engineer.blogspot.com/20...s-symbols.html
الجزء الاول من انواع الصمامات
http://mech-engineer.blogspot.com/20...vespart-1.html
الجزء الثاني من انواع الصمامات
http://mech-engineer.blogspot.com/20...es-part-2.html
اتمني الاستفاده والدعاء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلام يعطيك العافية والصحه


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (25 يناير 2011)

مشكور بس الموقع مش عايز يشتغل


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (25 يناير 2011)

انا اسف اشتغل كان الجهاز عندى مهنج بس


----------



## emo_n1 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله عنا خيرا أخى الكريم 
ورحم الله والديك
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
بفضل الله عليك
وزادك علما ونفعا للناس


----------



## اكرم4 (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور ورحم الله والديك وادخلهما جنات الخلد


----------



## eng fozi (31 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## ر.م علي (17 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## محمد نعيم سلمان (27 ديسمبر 2011)

هواي اشكرك


----------



## mr-azzoz (27 ديسمبر 2011)

_مــشكـــــور وان شاء الله ربنا يزيدك من علمه كمان ._


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## خالد أحمد الخضر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير ونفع به الامة الاسلامية*​


----------



## عبد المجيد معزوز (10 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## amr habib (12 يونيو 2012)

ومالو نشوف 
عمرو حبيب صاحب مدونه ميكانيكا وتكنولوجيا


----------



## khalid ali hussain (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## abogabal (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عوض مبارك (12 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك اخي على هذة المعلومات


----------

